# It was a "Bug" ...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL Well, all you people that refuse to sign up for Facebook, guess what?!! They are watching you anyway!! If you log on to the internet...someone is watching you...always!! :armata_PDT_23::spank:
Facebook claims ?a bug? made it track nonusers | TheHill


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We are truly doomed. Doomed, I says.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The first 2 things I deleted from my phone was Facebook and Twitter! Useless apps.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> The first 2 things I deleted from my phone was Facebook and Twitter! Useless apps.


You sold your soul to the devil when you bought a smart phone. THEY KNOW EVERYTHING!!! Mahahahahahhaha!!!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Glad I still have a dumb phone.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I would report this..but cant think of but one or two eccentric folks who aint already on it and they also do not play with compooters. We best run this one past Snopes.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

My online guns & ammo purchases alone have me on every watch list there is. Steering clear of Facebook just keeps me insulated from nosy neighbors, morons I went to school with and relatives I have no need for.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Ya, if you have facebook or twitter you are a fool!

Trust me, I had some intensive computer training during my career and THE worst thing you can do is have a facebook account. I would also avoid anything from Google!

True also if you're on the internet you're being watched, but no sense leaving your door unlocked as it were.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Roaddawg said:


> Ya, if you have facebook or twitter you are a fool!
> 
> Trust me, I had some intensive computer training during my career and THE worst thing you can do is have a facebook account. I would also avoid anything from Google!
> 
> True also if you're on the internet you're being watched, but no sense leaving your door unlocked as it were.


Facebook is watching you even if you never had an account!!


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Everyone who is a member of this site or who has visited this site is most likely being watched/monitored.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Reality is...we are all being watched. There is pretty much no escaping it anymore.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

firefighter72 said:


> Everyone who is a member of this site or who has visited this site is most likely being watched/monitored.


Order a few cases of 5.56 online just to be certain


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You are all on the list. 
The non list is tiny.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its like Nazi Germany's gestapo. Thick files on everyone.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's all a government conspiracy Hank, I'm telling you!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mish said:


> Reality is...we are all being watched. There is pretty much no escaping it anymore.


yes by lots of people/governments/companies - what you look at, buy, interest's you = big$ and for those that say I am un plugged and so low tech lets face it the Gov has a system that would make google earth cry for being outdated and that system has your number!!!! again mostly for a profit , why would the gov need that for a profit cause again it = big $ for marketing companies every time you click or touch pad something it is being logged so someone somewhere can say "hey we have diapers for you pet hamster on clearance today."


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I do not facebook or twitter...and I am a happy guy!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..I have an old prepper pal who claims the guv'ment sponsors forums such at this.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Most large chain stores have the ability to track your phone via GPS as you shop. Turn off your phone's GPS and leave your phone in your car.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

*It was a "Bug" ...*

They track the wifi and bluetooth in the store.

FCC owns the internet. They can track the bejesus out of you now.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to 1984!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hide your IP address. https://www.hidemyass.com/proxy


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> My online guns & ammo purchases alone have me on every watch list there is. Steering clear of Facebook just keeps me insulated from nosy neighbors, morons I went to school with and relatives I have no need for.


 Those are my feelings about Facebook as well. Who wants to communicate and stay in touch with buttholes from High school that you had no use for then? I'm out of the neighborhood loop, and I want to keep it that way. No Facebook for me, thank you.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it's not only Facebook ... it's across the entire web .... and it's not "the gooberment" watching you - it's everyone out there .... how many stupid as sin cops got booted for posting negatives about the Ferguson incident .... the frat boys talking anti black - might as well blow your brains out .... let your kid be photographed standing within 100 yards of a firearm - instant child abuse charges ....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I don't use Facebook for some of the reasons already mentioned. But tracking me is not one of them. You can't get away with it anymore unless you live in the middle of nowhere and don't go out. Even if you don't have a smartphone, you are caught on camera many times a day. My question is what the #! [email protected] are they wanting to watch me for? All they will see is a normal guy scratching his ass and farting.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

just google your "handle"...can't remember what you said in which forum?.its easy.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Watch them back. It keeps them off balance.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> just google your "handle"...can't remember what you said in which forum?.its easy.


Oh crap...:frown:

I'll need to change my handle to Will2.1


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

That is exactly what they want to see it like gets them off really hard. LOL


----------



## Rev316 (Apr 9, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I would report this..but cant think of but one or two eccentric folks who aint already on it and they also do not play with compooters. We best run this one past Snopes.


Snopes is owned by George Soros; so good luck getting an honest unaltered view from that site


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I make a point to include a bunch of misinformation and links to people I've never met to make it unreliable. Somehow they still manage to invent their own false version of events. seems pointless. the key is to be legal and keep good evidence of it. Cops have a habit of lying, pretty much as bad or worse than lawyers, so supplying any data is like supplying a gag photo to the national inquieror, they gonna run with it. 

I know I am being stalked online by government agencies, I'm not concerned because 1. I don't break the law and 2. My postings online are media not myself.


Its pretty horrific if the gov is undercover baiting people and tainting activities to make people look bad online so they can more easily violate their rights, totally disgusting.


Basically they are doing the samething online as they've done by infiltrating activist groups. 


Its all about control and manipulation. The data gathering is only one part of the tur s



The internet is viewed as the street and it ain't just about collecting evidence but it is a playground the gov is acting in ... Internationally operating by fraud and other criminal acts. They see it as within their jurisdiction but ignore the fact they are breaking laws outside their jurisdiction.


This isn't to make arrests but control behaviour, most of the data is used to target people for harassment such as disruption, confiscation and character assasination to discredit people. Real KGBesqe activities.

Where evidence doesn't exist they engineer it. 

I would not be greatly concerned with your lawful activities but I would be concerned with any fringe activities. Cops really hate abnormality. Its all about enforcing the dominant totalitarian view point. Not all cops but a large number of cops view deviant behaviour as needing to be suppressed. That is the real danger deviance.



Same thing with sending out Nigerian letter scams to gain access to peoples email accounts.

The problem with not having a Facebook page is that the police, FBI, for example will make one for you and use that to gather Intel from people who may know you. If you don't invent a social networking presence that is another security hole that the police and gov can take advantage of to set you up or damage your reputation.


Its trickle down from the war on terror and drugs. Mission creep. Now its political enemies and potential opposition to their police state , just like the streets.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Join the club. My Daddy did not like cops either. He told the cop one time as he was getting patted down.."If you pull a marijuana cigarette out the cuff of my pants..I am going to kick you in the teeth." Sure enough the cop did not find one. Sure the verbal warning helped some on that deal.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Hide your IP address. https://www.hidemyass.com/proxy


This is only like wearing a mask, the gov can still access the info.
Slashdot

They can trace quite far down line. however this is effective against trolls and regular users, not against governments. The 5eyes intelligence community shares all this stuff, and UK courts hand over that data.

If you are worried about the gov monitoring, ones best bet is to use hotspots With a spoofed mAC with a false identity.

Anything "hidden on the internet is a con" govs have the net routers tapped.

Isps and exchange gateways have the data. Any IP is traced to an account holder. If you link to the wrong point your IP gets flagged and the intelligence systems, ai and special sofwarecrawlers start building a profile and data banks on every transaction.

This is one reason for supercenters.

Normally the cops need to put in for a warrant to obtain data from the isps but the intel orgs have tunneled into Or partnered with the public and private networks of interest globally.

Never think you have secrecy or privacy. Big brother is watching.

So is china.

Apparently Zambia is down with the chin.
https://advocacy.globalvoicesonline.org/2013/02/23/zambia-chinese-experts-to-monitor-internet/

Note that WiFi is not invisible, it is mapable electronic emissions. All communications can be physically traced. The us for instance has equipped UAV and aircraft to Mae WiFi maps.

Doing anything illegal or politically deviant is not anonymous.

If gov wants to find you unless you are really good, they will find you.

Most people will just be background noise.


----------



## Anthonyx (Mar 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> LOL Well, all you people that refuse to sign up for Facebook, guess what?!! They are watching you anyway!! If you log on to the internet...someone is watching you...always!! :armata_PDT_23::spank:
> Facebook claims ?a bug? made it track nonusers | TheHill


Not me - I slap tape over that camera thingy before I turn the nasty thing on for the first time.

They probably listen too - so I play GWAR's Greatest Hits or the Barney Meets Mr.Rogers cd - while wearing my nchp's.

I liked the sneaky ninja avatar better.


----------

